# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί κοκατίλ

## nikolas_23

παιδια μια ερωτηση ενα κλουβι 50*50*(70 υψος) κανει για 2 κοκατιλ μεχρι να παρω ενα αλλο??

----------


## serafeim

εγω προσωπικα θα τα εβαζα προσωρινα για ενα μεγαλυτερο...
αλλα ας δουμε και τις γνωμες/αποψεις των πολυ ποιο εμπειρων απο εμενα  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*

Ριξε μια ματια εδω Νικολα!!
Ειναι λιγο μιξρα για δυο πουλια!!
Αλλα αν ειναι προσωρινα....

----------


## nikolas_23

για την ωρα αυτο εχω  και αυτο δανικο μπορουσα να παρω ενα αλλο  αλλα μου φανικε τεραστιο ηταν πιο μεγαλο και απο το σπιτι  του επανιελ χαχαχαχα χωρουσα και εγω μεσα χωρις πλακα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> για την ωρα αυτο εχω  και αυτο δανικο μπορουσα να παρω ενα αλλο  αλλα μου φανικε τεραστιο ηταν πιο μεγαλο και απο το σπιτι  του επανιελ χαχαχαχα χωρουσα και εγω μεσα χωρις πλακα


Αν έχεις χώρο πάρε το τεράστιο θα το εκτιμήσουν. :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## nikolas_23

τωρα ειναι αργα αχαχαχαχα

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι εξημερωμένα??Αν ναι και βγαίνουν έξω για παιχνίδι και ξεμούδιασμα είναι καλό μέχρι να προμηθευτείς το μεγαλύτερο Νικόλα.

----------


## nikolas_23

οχι δεν ειναι  αυτο ειναι το θεμα θα ειναι ωραια να  το προσπαθησω...δεν ξερω αν θα παρω μεγαλυτερο κλουβι σκευτομαι να φτιαξω μονος μου  τοσο μεγαλο οστε να βολευει και μεσα στο *σπιτι  και να ειναι και ωραιο σε δικο μου σχεδιο...1,7υψος*1,5πλατος*1,5 βαθος  δεν θα ειναι αρκετο?

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι τεράστιο βρε αυτό που θα φτιάξεις,μια χαρά!

----------


## nikolas_23

τοσο με βολευει αχαχαχαχα σαν βιλα θα ειναι κατι ακομα αν βαλω και ψευτηκα αναριχομενα απο εξω να διχνει και μια χαρα στον χωρο θα εχουν θεμα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμένα το δικό μου ειναι 50x50x70 κ τα 2 κοκατίλ μου είναι υπερβολικά άνετα εκεί μέσα...έχουν χώρο να κάνουν τα πάντα!Ειδικά αν τα πουλάκια σου τα βγάζεις κ εκτός κλουβιού νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος, αλλά αν είναι άγρια τότε θα χρειαστείς μεγαλύτερο για να κάνουν κ τις πτήσεις τους!!

----------


## nikolas_23

ηταν ημερα ομως ειναι λιγο παραμελημενα  λογο χρονου απο το αφεντικο τους  αλλα οπως και να εχει θα τα αφηνω μεσα στο σπιτι να πετανε και αγρια να ειναι παντος στανταρ με το κλουβι που θα φτιαξω θα ειναι ανετα

----------


## mitsman

Νικο αν σε ενδιαφερει, εδω εχω κανει ενα σχεδιο για κλουβι 2-4 κοκατιλ!!!
Ειναι εξολοκληρου σχεδιασμενο με τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του Βαγγελη που τον εχω πρηξει και περιμενω να με βρισει καποια στιγμη!

----------


## nikolas_23

αυτο ειναι σε ευχαριστω ρε μητσο  κατι τετοιο ειχα στο μυαλο μου

----------


## mitsman

Οτι λεπτομερια δεν καταλαβαινεις και θες με ρωτας!!
Οπως και οποια διορθωση και ιδεα ειναι δεκτη γιατι και εμεις προσπαθουμε συνεχως να φτιαξουμε οτι καλυτερο!!

----------


## nikolas_23

ευκολο θα ειναι θα βαλω τον πεθερο μου να το φτιαξει που ειναι και δουλεια του και θα παραθεσω φωτο αχαχαχαχ

----------


## vagelis76

> Νικο αν σε ενδιαφερει, εδω εχω κανει ενα σχεδιο για κλουβι 2-4 κοκατιλ!!!
> Ειναι εξολοκληρου σχεδιασμενο με τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες το Βαγγελη που τον εχω πρηξει και περιμενω να με βρισει καποια στιγμη!



Θα σε βρίσω ...γιατί δημοσιεύεις το έργο πριν ακόμα το φτιάξουμε...<--πλάκα κάνω

*λεπτομέρειες...θα έχει 4 ρόδες,η οροφή θα είναι ανοιγόμενη με 2πορτάκια,από αριστερά(όπως το βλέπουμε)θα είναι η θέση για τις τροφές

Μητσάκο,*Ε Υ Χ Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ω      Π Ο Λ Υ !!!!!!!
*

----------


## nikolas_23

ρε που πηγε το σχεδιο?? μητσο μπορεις να το στιλεις με μειλ??η εσυ βαγγελη

----------


## mitsman

Εγω Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!!!
Απο κοντα θα βγαλουμε και μια ακρη για αυτο το π που λεγαμε!!!
Αν βαλουμε τις ροδες θα αφαιρεσουμε 10 ποντους απο τους 50 κατω!
Με το που γυρισω απο Αθηνα λογικα θα το ξεκινησω εγω!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

στειλε μου ρε το σχεδιο

----------


## mitsman

ρε???
δεν σου στελνω τιποτα...
χα χα χα!!
Το απογευμα...παω εξω για δουλειες!!!Στις φωτο φαινεται παντως!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Νικο αν σε ενδιαφερει, εδω εχω κανει ενα σχεδιο για κλουβι 2-4 κοκατιλ!!!
> Ειναι εξολοκληρου σχεδιασμενο με τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του Βαγγελη που τον εχω πρηξει και περιμενω να με βρισει καποια στιγμη!



*Πολύ καλό σχέδιο Δημήτρη !!! Το συγκεκριμένο το έπιασα σε χαρτί από τον Βαγγέλη ! Του το είχες προτείνει εσύ, και με την σειρά του ο Βαγγέλης σε εμένα !! Κάποια στιγμή θα το βάλω μπροστά...!!*

----------


## mitsman

ναι εγω του το ειχα κατεβασει αυτο το χαρτι....... αλλα μετα βρηκαμε κατι αλλα κλουβια με 130 ευρω στις διαστασεις περιπου αυτες και πηραμε εκεινα!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πανεύκολο είναι αν το επιχειρήσω με ξύλο που είναι το στοιχείο μου !!! *  :Happy0159:

----------


## marlene

*Αλέξανδρε, αν έχεις εναλλακτική απέφυγε καλύτερα το ξύλο, ακόμα κ μόνο για το σκελετό.... 
Είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο από το μέταλλο στην αποστείρωση του κ λένε ότι πιάνει εύκολα βακτήρια που μετά δεν έχεις τρόπο να καθαρίσεις (όπως κάνουμε πχ με τις πατήθρες)...*

----------

